# Urgent home needed for female cat



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi i am posting info from another site, there is a woman saying her 2 yr old female cat(unspayed ,up to date with injections) must be homed today or the vet will PTS !!!!! she says she has severe alergic reaction to cat and cant go into house till the cat has gone,, the rescues say they cant take her cat at the moment, This cat is in Essex, 
Just hopeing by posting here someone can help
Thanks


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I could quite happily slap these people that wheel out the allergic reaction card and they will have the cat pts if someone doesn't take them :incazzato:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

caqnt understand the cat has had injections but not spayed and cant see a vet putting to sleep a healthy cat. what part of essex is the cat?


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

She says she lives in Dedham Essex, still waiting to see if she has a home for this cat, i am so mad as really dont understand how after 2 yrs she has such a reaction,, to be honest something does not ring true about the cause for rehoming but it just tugged at my heart to see such a post, i sadly cant take this cat as i live on such a busy road ,a cat would not be safe here, hopefully she will find a forever home
Just wish i did not read these posts on the site i saw this cat on,!!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

do you have any other cats and if not then i cant see a problem why the cat cannot stay indoors, if you are on a busy road.
i used to live in essex many moons ago so i was hoping you would have lived in the same area as i did, as i know the homing officer there. have you thought of taking the cat in as an indoor cat?


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

hazel pritchard said:


> Hi i am posting info from another site, there is a woman saying her 2 yr old female cat(unspayed ,up to date with injections) must be homed today or the vet will PTS !!!!! she says she has severe alergic reaction to cat *and cant go into house till the cat has gone,,* the rescues say they cant take her cat at the moment, This cat is in Essex,
> Just hopeing by posting here someone can help
> Thanks


Don't believe that at all !  Even if it is true , what kind of person has their cat PTS because they're allergic ? !!   So mad right now !


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, the more you can convince people that the cat is about to be PTS, the more likely you are to find some rescue suddenly finds a space ....

Liz


----------



## Steph_Mitsy (Apr 23, 2011)

Cookieandme said:


> I could quite happily slap these people that wheel out the allergic reaction card and they will have the cat pts if someone doesn't take them :incazzato:


my OH has suddenly become allergic to our cat  i said oh no... are we going to have to get rid of her... his reaction was  not in a million years!! i'll just take pills for the rest of my life 

p.s hope the kitty in OP is ok and someone finds a home for it


----------



## JOANNEJ1655 (Sep 5, 2009)

I became allergic to my cats. I would never ever give them up and I really want to home another one  I have Nasonex on repeat prescription for my allergy


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

poor poppet , I hope they found somewhere for the poor darling


----------

